
Microsoft update for Office 365 makes Bing default search engine in Chrome - pinjiz
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/DeployOffice/microsoft-search-bing
======
jlgaddis
Dupe.

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22121150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22121150)

------
m-p-3
That's some malware-like behavior..

